# Game 43: Heat vs. Suns



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center>
Thursday, January 26th, 2006
8:00 (TNT)










Miami Heat
(25-17)

vs.









Phoenix Suns
(26-15)
*

*Starting Lineups:*

    
*vs.*
    

*Heat Bench:*
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Gerald Fitch
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron



*Online Radio:*


*PLEASE DON'T VOTE IN PLAYER OF THE GAME POLL UNTIL GAME HAS BEGUN!*
</center>


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Time for some revenge.

I'm anxious to see how effective Wade and Williams will be if Phoenix double-teams O'Neal again. They should be able get to the rim and expose Phoenix's defense all night.

I actually hope that Phoenix does try pre-doubling Shaq again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Time for some revenge.
> 
> I'm anxious to see how effective Wade and Williams will be if Phoenix double-teams O'Neal again. They should be able get to the rim and expose Phoenix's defense all night.
> 
> I actually hope that Phoenix does try pre-doubling Shaq again.


Agreed. I want to see how Shaq attacks that defense. During that road trip the Hornets and the Suns showed him that defense and Shaq was pretty ineffective. But Shaq has been great these last 3 games and looks to be getting healthier. I hope he destroys that small Pheonix frontcourt.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets go Heat we can knock these fools off. They are gonna try and run us up and down the court again, can't let that happen again. If we keep it a half court game which I think we can, we can win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 fouls on Shaq 1/2 way through the 1st.......what's new


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Blowout by 15 Suns


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no jwill again


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

no amare again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kekai said:


> no amare again


and thats news?

my post wasnt responding to yours, just saying Jwill was out as he has been in and out of the lineup all season and the injury to him is a concern


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

yea mines too just pointing it out it sucks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If the Heat don't control the pace of the game, we lose....it's that simple against Phoenix.

I could care less, I said the same thing about them last game....They don't mean anything to me or the Heat, b/c they won't make it out of the West (not saying we WILL make it out of the East either). They don't play D, and that doesn't work in the playoffs, the Spurs will roll over them in 6 games. Sorta like Seattle owned us last year b/c they controlled the pace, we just don't match up with them if we don't control the pace.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Fitch in the game! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

Phoenix 30
Miami 20


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Holy hell, how bad does Toine suck?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine getting booed........maybe he'll try to find some basketball game again so he can enjoy home games


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG YOU SAW THAT 3 Pointer?! HE TOTALLY AIRBALLED IT, that wasnt even close! HE WAS TOTALLY OPEN!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

They totally deserved to be booed at the end of the half. There were some questionable calls, but for the most part Miami doesn't deserve this one right now. Phoenix is playing like the team that got killed in the 1st matchup.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Toine really hasnt had a good game in a big game so far this year, his best game was prob against SA in a big game...So how many times did last years Heat team get booed by their home crowd?


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

I hope Antoine Walker has a season ending injury.

In fact career ending injury would be better. What an idiot :curse:


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Walker hurt the team, yes, but a big part of the deficit was the fact that Miami couldn't hit an open shot. 

I also wish they'd just stop helping on Nash and freeing up shooters. They're getting killed by the drive-and-dish.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Shaq has 3 fouls. those were setting up screens or reach ins. Antoine has 1 foul, he could have made himself useful and at least got the fouls instead of shaq.

and did i mention Antoine cant play defense at all.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

This team isnt good. Everyone can point to Toine...because he is predictably bad...but what about udonis. He isnt being guarded and he is 4 of 10. I dont think this team as it is will ever step it up Its a bunch of old guys and D Wade. Jwill has been great, but Id be shocked if he even dresses after March. Aside from Wade and maybe Dorell, this team has less athletes than an over 40 team at the YMCA. 

Another telling stat Nash has 10 assists while we have 8 as a team. Wade needs to pick it up (0 assists) but its hard to pass to guys when everyone just sits and watches him once he gets the ball.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Its a bunch of old guys and D Wade.


Agree with that


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If the Heat don't control the pace of the game, we lose....it's that simple against Phoenix.
> 
> I could care less, I said the same thing about them last game....They don't mean anything to me or the Heat, b/c they won't make it out of the West (not saying we WILL make it out of the East either). They don't play D, and that doesn't work in the playoffs, the Spurs will roll over them in 6 games. Sorta like Seattle owned us last year b/c they controlled the pace, we just don't match up with them if we don't control the pace.



You're the only person this yr to say we don't play any D, it's like a repeat of last yr with those comments. We've improved our D if you haven't noticed. Bell, Jones, Diaw and Thomas are more defensive minded players and we play better help D. And we held you guys to 93 pts last time. Maybe watch more games than the ones we play you guys. I would question Miami's D more than ours this yr. You guys were better last yr on that end and overall as a team. Pistons got lucky with Wade getting injured.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i hate to go into a halftime rant, but this is pathetic. we DO NOT defender on the perimeter. we just don't. i don't know if we are lazy, or just not capable. posey was supposed to be a solid defender, but he is beaten off the dribble constantly. we rely on help too much and get our bigs in foul trouble, and if they already are in foul trouble, they have to give up the basket. no one on this team grasps the concept of defending.
all i was thinking the first half was i wish we had eddie, damon, rasual and keyon back. damon aside, there isn't one better perimeter defender on our current roster. we're over 1/2 way into the season, and we haven't showed signs of improvement on defense. i don't want to hear that the suns are a good offensive team, this is our home court, and they are showing us up. i don't want to hear Jwill is hurt, that doesn't comfort me knowing we had dooling as a capable back up last year is DJ was out, and the option to start wade at PG and move eddie to SG. our backcourt is wade and bunch of clowns. 
we rely on shaq and wade way too much. our rotation isn't set, and we're 40+ games in. 
it's a fair assumption now to say antoine has put up more airballs this season than our entire franchise combined the last 6 years. he just doesn't get it.
i'm not gonna sit here and say i really know the solution but something has to be done. the trade was a huge mistake, the only thing i can think of is fixing it by getting some defense in here ASAFP.
to think where we'd be without mourning is frightening.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> i hate to go into a halftime rant, but this is pathetic. we DO NOT defender on the perimeter. we just don't. i don't know if we are lazy, or just not capable. posey was supposed to be a solid defender, but he is beaten off the dribble constantly. we rely on help too much and get our bigs in foul trouble, and if they already are in foul trouble, they have to give up the basket. no one on this team grasps the concept of defending.
> all i was thinking the first half was i wish we had eddie, damon, rasual and keyon back. damon aside, there isn't one better perimeter defender on our current roster. we're over 1/2 way into the season, and we haven't showed signs of improvement on defense. i don't want to hear that the suns are a good offensive team, this is our home court, and they are showing us up. i don't want to hear Jwill is hurt, that doesn't comfort me knowing we had dooling as a capable back up last year is DJ was out, and the option to start wade at PG and move eddie to SG. our backcourt is wade and bunch of clowns.
> we rely on shaq and wade way too much. our rotation isn't set, and we're 40+ games in.
> it's a fair assumption now to say antoine has put up more airballs this season than our entire franchise combined the last 6 years. he just doesn't get it.
> ...


Can we count Toine's shots that just hit backboard...that is his specialty. 

This team does stink. We dont have any role guys who I look at and thing "man. im glad we have him" Someone like a Raja Bell who doesnt make too much but is good at what he does. Bascially we have Wade and an old shaq and a bunch of statues. Udonis has no confidence against good teams. Posey sucks. This team just isnt working. Riley's pride is gonna keep it that way.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well Posey caught fire to bring us back in it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey is feeling it....


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Does he still suck?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Does he still suck?


Yeah...can't play a lick of D and thats what we need him for.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> Yeah...can't play a lick of D and thats what we need him for.


Posey has had to make a HUGEEEE adjusment, he barley touches the ball for one, and second defensivly he does not have the freedom that he was use to w/ memphis, and we barley have any plays that we run for him, hes had to make a huge adjusment, and idk what the heck has been up w/ GP last like 5-10 games, he cant hit an open shot???


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

As far as i remember, we have yet to beat a real contending team this year, an elite team...


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

This is turning into a statement game for us. We stink. We are getting outworked at every position on the floor. UD, our "hustle guy" probably leads the league in hands on rebounds that he doesnt end up getting. Posey gets hot and then gives them points back by his awful defense and fouls. Dwade had 1 shot that 3rd qtr.

Our team just isnt not built well. Look at the suns, they arent a great defensive team, but they all play with great energy, are athletic and their defense looks really solid. Our guys show NO energy at all, only use it on one half of the court and it shows.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm telling you....

those shoes are GARBAGE...he's gonna keep getting hurt b/c they got no support.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

re: raja bell, i been saying for 2 yrs on this board we need to get that guy. he's one of the best defender in the league, and people didnt see this when he was in Utah? he is dirty though

but haslem, you have to lay off him, he's the first guy back on defense every possession and he's a PF, he makes our backcourt look bad as far as hustle.

wade and shaq have to take over for us to win tonight, bottom line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we make another run....let's see if we piss away the intensity again


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

why hasnt anyone mentioned the fact that wade is playing SF tonight?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well at least we arent getting embarassed, and we have a chance to come back

need good defense. No open 3's for Raja or Jones. Guard Nash 1 on 1. Make him score to beat us


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 33333333333333333

94-89
6:30 left


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade's back to SG!! hits a three!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

raja was moving


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marion misses, Shaq boards it...
Wade with the charge (not even close)


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

didnt wade just double dribbel there?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marion scores (should be a charge)

Wade misses on the other end...

Nash drives and lays it in....

Suns up 98-89, timeout Heat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, the most biased call I've seen all season. We're down five and Raja Bell slides into Wade, but the Refs call a charge because Phoenix is in the penalty and they don't want to give Miami the free throws. We could have cut it to 3 but instead Marion hits a shot and we're down 7. That's huge.

NBA refs = worst in the biz


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love how D'antoni argues every blatantly obvious call, arms flapping, hair flying, and then the refs are too intimidated to call the tougher fouls against them.

Refs = worst in the biz


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm telling you....
> 
> those shoes are GARBAGE...he's gonna keep getting hurt b/c they got no support.


Naw actually the shoes got Great ankle protection, that wasnt the shoes fault, he steped on Marions shoes and turned it, you cant really stop taht...Teh shoes actually ahve extra ankle protection which i thnk are great..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

bleh we lost, we keep makin runs and everytime we get a 6-8 pt difference we blow em


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, at least we made it a game

couldnt sustain the run, but we made it interesting


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I hate to make excuses, but the officiating was God awful tonight. I haven't too many games with so many bad calls at key points in the game. Really took (what little) Miami had at times.

But they really just don't have an answer for this team. I actually would've liked to see Riley match their small ball approach more. Maybe put Walker in there at center.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we need to give simien all of walkers minutes, dorrell or fitch all of paytons minutes and some of poseys. there is no possible way they could do any worse.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

whats the point of recallin wright and barron from the dleague if we dont even give them playin time?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> we need to give simien all of walkers minutes, dorrell or fitch all of paytons minutes and some of poseys. there is no possible way they could do any worse.


I agree we need Dorell's athleticism....if he cant play defense, whats the worst that will happen...that he will fit in. I think simien needs to get some of Toines and UDs minutes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

People, keep blaming Walker, we've been goin nutz one him all year , just like we did many of us did w./ SVG, but he tries out there, and i'll give him that, at one pt he had a few baskets in a row, we need to stop blaming it soley on him, just liek we use to do w/ SVG, and thte change there doesnt seem to be a help so far, our team just overall looks Bad, not only one player, but almost everyone...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im still wondering what was the point of the coaching change, i mean i dont see what Riles had done diff then SVG, we still lose the big ones, and win most of the small ones..For like the first game, Riles gave Shaq teh ball a ton, but i havnt seen that since, he gives it as much as SVG did, so why the coaching change??


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Uh, because SVG didn't feel like coaching anymore? You're speaking as if Riley fire him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Uh, because SVG didn't feel like coaching anymore? You're speaking as if Riley fire him.


I mean, do you actually think SVG really quit, i mean i know im not positive either, but espn has been saying it since the summer that this is goign to happen..What made SVG miss his family more on that December morning the day he quit then any other day??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Uh, *because SVG didn't feel like coaching anymore*? You're speaking as if Riley fire him.


When you work your whole life for somthing, you dont just not feel like doing it one day wehn you wake up, you dont just throw your previous years of hard work and dedication down teh drain..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I mean, do you actually think SVG really quit, i mean i know im not positive either, but espn has been saying it since the summer that this is goign to happen..What made SVG miss his family more on that December morning the day he quit then any other day??


I hate getting into this whole thing (because no one knows the real reason he left than SVG, who says it was his decision), but ESPN analysts do not like this team. I wouldn't put too much stock in their opinions.

Also, SVG said he wanted to quit at the beginning of the season, and that Riley was trying to keep in the head coaching position the whole time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> I hate getting into this whole thing (because no one knows the real reason he left than SVG, who says it was his decision), but ESPN analysts do not like this team. I wouldn't put too much stock in their opinions.
> 
> Also, SVG said he wanted to quit at the beginning of the season, and that Riley was trying to keep in the head coaching position the whole time.


yes listen man, im not sure either, but why would you quit doing somthing taht you worked your whole life for??


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> When you work your whole life for somthing, you dont just not feel like doing it one day wehn you wake up, you dont just throw your previous years of hard work and dedication down teh drain..


Well he was starting to feel the pressure.

He had been under the radar as an assistant coach for several years, then all of a sudden he's given the task of turning around a losing team the night before a season, then leading a team to a championship two years straight. His job and the expectations were rising every year, and I think he started to miss at least the anonymity of his old job.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Well he was starting to feel the pressure.
> 
> He had been under the radar as an assistant coach for several years, then all of a sudden he's given the task of turning around a losing team the night before a season, then leading a team to a championship two years straight. His job and the expectations were rising every year, and I think he started to miss at least the anonymity of his old job.


Well you could debate he had more pressure the first year when Shaq came, but i mean thats debatable, im not sure which one was more pressurous, but one things forsure and tahts that we def had more hype the year Shaq first came, last year..


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

adam said:


> Wow, the most biased call I've seen all season. We're down five and Raja Bell slides into Wade, but the Refs call a charge because Phoenix is in the penalty and they don't want to give Miami the free throws. We could have cut it to 3 but instead Marion hits a shot and we're down 7. That's huge.
> 
> NBA refs = worst in the biz


And you probabaly didn't see the call they gave to Nash when Walker basically slapped Nash's face and Nash fell down.... that's 2 FT for Heat.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

My honest opinion is Mourning could have made a bigger difference than Shaq. When you guys made the run, it was Mourning that held the paint so tight. He got like 1-3 blocks and basically scared our drivers to death (Diaw is probably the easiest to get blocked). 

Shaq just can't handle Suns. He is slow and he STILL can't make his FT.


Walker isn't good but if you watch the game, it was Payton hurting the offense (and defense). His poor shooting gave Nash an easy job. Payton did drive in a few times to score but his slow passing and basically his "oldness" gave Nash an easy night.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i agree payton hurt us tonight. he stinks man, i hate his attitude too, he has such a negative body language to him. dj was always having fun, keeping guys loose, and he also backed it up with big shots game after game. walker is the same way, he throws up an airball and the crowd boos him and he looks mad like why would they boo me? i was so hopeful for this guy and after that spat with jwill on the court i lost respect for him because that wasnt even williams' fault. he's the last person to be questioning a teammates defensive effort.
we need to play dorrell in and see what the kid can do. like someone said, what's the worst that can happen - if he doesn't play defense, he will fit right in. we have no shot at the #1 seed and most likely will get the #2 or 3 seed so whats the difference?

to the person who said "why would we call up dorrell and barron?" #1 i never said barron i said fitch and #2 dorrell isn't in the nbdl anymore, he was right next to shaq on the bench tonight in uniform.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The "Glove" is not The "Glove" any longer. He was getting burned all night. Can't make any shots.

Walker, well I don't even have to say anything about this fool. Except maybe get this cat some glasses. Maybe we could buy him some as a parting gift when we trade his ***.

It was funny to me. Posey got red hot, went like 5 of 5 consecutively from 3, and every other player was ice cold in those moments. Usually when a player goes off like that it spreads to the rest of the team. No not this Miami Heat team.

We need to trade the old timer (GP) I like the guy, but we'd be better off without him in my honest opinion, very very incosistant.

Walker has got to go. He's just terrible. He's dragging this team down. We'd be MUCH better off without him.

I don't know how much we could get for either of these guys, but we need to find out soon before our season goes down the toilet.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Payton's fine. He's just no longer a starter.

I wouldn't be too upset about this loss. Phoenix just has too many advantages against the Heat matchup and play-style-wise. They're not like anyone Miami would have to face in the East.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Payton's fine. He's just no longer a starter.
> 
> I wouldn't be too upset about this loss. Phoenix just has too many advantages against the Heat matchup and play-style-wise. They're not like anyone Miami would have to face in the East.


payton's solid when he comes off the bench. i agree though, miami just isn't built to play the suns. riley even took the blame for the loss himself cause riley's philosophy is big on help defense but phoenix has an enormous amount of shooters. on offense, we're all about getting the ball to shaq and letting wade get in the paint so they just clogged the lane and let us shoot. we don't have the shooters to match up with the suns. 13 of 24 3's is what killed the heat.

anyone know the status of wade and jwill tonight? i'm assuming wade didnt hurt his ankle too bad since he came back in the game but is williams ready?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

adam said:


> Wow, the most biased call I've seen all season. We're down five and Raja Bell slides into Wade, but the Refs call a charge because Phoenix is in the penalty and they don't want to give Miami the free throws. We could have cut it to 3 but instead Marion hits a shot and we're down 7. That's huge.
> 
> NBA refs = worst in the biz



How do you get a bias call against you at home?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> How do you get a bias call against you at home?


 the call was wrong, he completely slid under without question...i dont know about bias, but it was a bad call


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> re: raja bell, i been saying for 2 yrs on this board we need to get that guy. he's one of the best defender in the league, and people didnt see this when he was in Utah? he is dirty though


That's why we loved him and hated to see him leave. Understandable, though--As a shooting guard, would you rather play with Steve Nash...or Deron Williams?

Nice to see the Suns playing some D.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

adam said:


> I love how D'antoni argues every blatantly obvious call, arms flapping, hair flying, and then the refs are too intimidated to call the tougher fouls against them.


In a league where Mike Fratello (the guy who brought his own zebras west) is allowed to exist, D'Antoni is harmless.

...and Riley's no slouch in the ref intimidation department either.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

_"We've got to realize that teams, when they come in here, they're going to be playing way above their heads and we've got to step up and match their effort and match their energy," O'Neal said. "We can't shoot ourselves in the foot all the ... time. We're not going to have any ... toes left."_
______________________________________________________________________________

Reading this pisses me off. Does that oaf think the Suns are playing over their heads by beating Miami last night? Were they doing that when they beat Miami two weeks ago? Seems to me you don't tell the reigning MVP he's playing over his head when, by definition, he's the most valuable player in the League.

Sounds like he thinks the only reason Phoenix won is because Miami didn't play hard enough and LET them do it. What a load of crap. Professionals don't just say, "Oh, you know what? You can have this game; we don't want it."

Yeah, shoot off all your stupid toes, oaf. You couldn't move worse without them than you are now.

Laurie


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

_Were they doing that when they beat Miami two weeks ago?_

As good as they are... yeah, they were. Not last night, though, for the most part. Except Raja Bell, who I do not think is as good as he played last night.

And I want to say that I think it was a travesty that Nash was voted MVP last year. Funny that he actually deserves it this year though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I cannot understand why Simien isn't getting more minutes off the bench. He's proven he can ball, and Toine has proven he's a piece of garbage. Makes all the sense in the world to me.

Something tells me Riley doesn't want to admit he screwed up on bringing Walker to Miami and wants to give him every opportunity to get it rolling. But it hasn't happened yet, i'm afraid it may never.


----------

